# DYOTTVILLE - GLASS - WORKS PHILA



## J.R. Collector (Apr 11, 2021)

Here is a normal seeming DYOTTVILLE GLASSWORKS bottle but this one has a slash between DYOTTVILLE - GLASS -WORKS . I have to ask if any other people have ones like this? I have had this one for awhile just because of these separations.


----------

